# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ Аркадия и Натальи Вайнер

## navainer

ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ Аркадия и Натальи Вайнер
http://www.youtube.com/avainer11

----------


## Лев

> ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ Аркадия и Натальи Вайнер


А почему выставленные песни не *детские?*
Вот здесь   http://my.mail.ru/mail/avainer89/audio   я послушал именно детские песни - мне понравились.

----------


## Natalya.R

> ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ Аркадия и Натальи Вайнер
> http://www.youtube.com/avainer11


Позитивчик :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: .В детсво назад захотелось:frown:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ДЕТСКИЕ ПЕСНИ Аркадия и Натальи Вайнер


Супер !!! Настроение поднялось сразу! ребят, спасибо за творчество. Вы в детский раздел обязательно сходите, познакомьтесь, уверена, ваши песни заинтересуют наших педагогов- музыкантов.

----------


## Dium

Нужна песенка http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/avainer89/...c6c85440.html# , которая в блоге звучит!!!   :Aga:  Заранее спасибки огромное!

----------


## navainer

Ссылки на скачиваниее песен (+;-) и роликов
Аркадия и Натальи Вайнер
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/avainer89/

----------


## Юлия81

*navainer*,
 Здравствуйте, напишите, пожалуйста, свой е-мейл, хотелось бы получить каким-то образом ноты. Я - хормейстер с Украины (Киев). Очень понравились Ваши песни. С уважением, Юлия. julia_kalynyuk@ukr.net

----------

